# عروض مميزه و اسعار مغريه



## Huoff (28 يوليو 2013)

يعلن متجر فـــ"يـــــ(For You)ــو"ـــور 

عن وصول (( الدفعة الأولى )) من فساتين و بلايز العيد. 

متجر فور يو لديه عروض حصرية وهداية قيمة لكل مشتري سوف يحصل على شوز تومس عند شرائه بملغ 700 ريال

متجر فور يو متعة التسوق وفرص العروض.

أولا: تشكيلة آلبلأيز


http://www7.0zz0.com/2013/07/15/17/102862142.jpg

http://www7.0zz0.com/2013/07/15/17/730986985.jpg

http://www7.0zz0.com/2013/07/15/17/963363011.jpg

سعر البلايز سعر موحد 70 ريال للبلوزة.

ثانيا: إلفساتين يوجد قصير والطويل.


http://www7.0zz0.com/2013/07/15/17/583479745.jpg
سعر 210 فري سايز - ميديم

http://www7.0zz0.com/2013/07/15/17/502246282.jpg

سعر 170 فري سايز - ميديم

http://www7.0zz0.com/2013/07/15/17/133429494.jpg
سعر 250 فري سايز جميل للمناسبات

http://www7.0zz0.com/2013/07/15/17/528638477.jpg
سعر 180 فري سايز

http://www7.0zz0.com/2013/07/15/17/775435234.jpg
سعر 150 فري سايز - ميديم

http://www7.0zz0.com/2013/07/15/17/426945163.jpg
سعر 170 فري سايز - ميديم

http://www7.0zz0.com/2013/07/15/17/668695714.jpg 
سعر 150 فري سايز - ميديم

http://www7.0zz0.com/2013/07/15/17/753126811.jpg
سعر 170 فري سايز - ميديم

http://www7.0zz0.com/2013/07/15/17/696661201.jpg
سعر 120 ميديم ممكن فستان وممكن بلوزة طويلة 
http://www7.0zz0.com/2013/07/15/17/145529236.jpg
سعر 170 فري سايز - ميديم


العرض الحصري والمغري اشتري ب. 700 ريال وحصل شوز تومس مجانا.


التسليم يد بيد بالمدينة المنورة عن طريق مندوب وبأقي المدن شحن ....

سارع بالطلب فأعرض مغري والقطع محدوده







يعلن متجر فـــ"يـــــ(For You)ــو"ـــور 

عن وصول (( الدفعة الثانية )) من فساتين و بلايز العيد. 

متجر فور يو لديه عروض حصرية وهداية قيمة لكل مشتري سوف يحصل على شوز تومس عند شرائه بملغ 700 ريال


متجر فور يو متعة التسوق وفرص العروض.

إلفساتين يوجد الطويل والقصير 

http://im36.gulfup.com/raF80.jpg
إلسعر 140 مقاس فري سايز

http://im36.gulfup.com/aINw6.jpg
إلسعر 140 مقاس فري سايز

http://im36.gulfup.com/pc4pa.jpg
السعر 150 مقاس فري سايز 

http://im36.gulfup.com/EHPUt.jpg
السعر 160 مقاس فري سايز 

http://im36.gulfup.com/MtpUu.jpg
السعر 160 مقاس فري سايز 

http://im36.gulfup.com/SKPfK.jpg
السعر 220 مقاس ميديم 

http://im36.gulfup.com/WhLte.jpg
السعر 120 مقاس ميديم 

http://im36.gulfup.com/107cZ.jpg
السعر 140 مقاس ميديم 

http://im36.gulfup.com/0enIP.jpg
السعر 160 مقاس ميديم 

http://im36.gulfup.com/RaUWr.jpg
السعر 120 مقاس ميديم 

http://im37.gulfup.com/GZkCh.jpg
السعر 140 مقاس ميديم 

http://im37.gulfup.com/lUbf5.jpg
السعر 110 مقاس فري سايز 


http://im37.gulfup.com/Vfvf2.jpg
السعر 120 مقاس ميديم 



العرض الحصري والمغري اشتري ب. 700 ريال وحصل شوز تومس مجانا.


يمكن الاختيار من الدفعة الأولى ليصل المجموع 500 ريال فقط 


التسليم يد بيد بالمدينة المنورة عن طريق مندوب + 20 ريال وبأقي المدن شحن ....


سارع بالطلب فأعرض مغري والقطع محدوده


يعلن متجر فـــ"يـــــ(For You)ــو"ـــور 

عن وصول (( الدفعة الثالثة )) من فساتين العيد. 

متجر فور يو لديه عروض حصرية وهداية قيمة لكل مشتري سوف يحصل على ( شوز تومس ) عند شرائه بملغ 700 ريال.

متجر فور يو متعة التسوق وفرص العروض.

إلفساتين يوجد الطويل والقصير 

http://im33.gulfup.com/9DBaf.jpg
السعر 250 مقاس ميديم .

http://im33.gulfup.com/VeWlW.jpg
السعر 200 مقاس ميديم 

http://im33.gulfup.com/aiP0c.jpg
السعر 250 مقاس ميديم 

http://im33.gulfup.com/PgM3b.jpg
السعر 220 مقاس ميديم 

http://im33.gulfup.com/VsPCS.jpg
السعر 160 مقاس ميديم 

http://im33.gulfup.com/AzjlE.jpg
السعر 200 مقاس ميديم 

http://im33.gulfup.com/nyIOW.jpg
السعر 220 مقاس ميديم 

http://im33.gulfup.com/rpUdY.jpg
السعر 170 مقاس ميديم 

http://im33.gulfup.com/hY7LD.jpg
السعر 220 مقاس ميديم 

http://im33.gulfup.com/RnVPl.jpg
السعر 150 مقاس ميديم 

http://im32.gulfup.com/4R5dc.jpg
بلوزة السعر 110 مقاس ميديم 


العرض الحصري والمغري اشتري ب 700 ريال وحصل على شوز تومس مجانا.

يمكن الاختيار من الدفعة الأولى والثانية ليصل المجموع 700 ريال. 


التسليم يد بيد بالمدينة المنورة عن طريق مندوب + 20 ريال وبأقي المدن شحن ....


سارع بالطلب فأعرض مغري والقطع محدوده



يعلن متجر فـــ"يـــــ(For You)ــو"ـــور 

عن وصول (( دفعة جديدة من شوزات تومس مع البوكس)). 

متجر فور يو لديه عروض حصرية وهداية قيمة لكل مشتري سوف يحصل على هدية قيمة بقيمة 60 ريال عند شرائه شوز واحد .

الهدية اختيارية 

1 أسوارة المرسى 
2 محفظة تاج 

متجر فور يو متعة التسوق وفرص العروض.

تومس الإعلام 

http://im37.gulfup.com/GMoj4.jpg

تومس دانتيل 

http://im37.gulfup.com/ndYKR.jpg

تومس مخطط 

http://im37.gulfup.com/zrXcI.jpg

تومس نمري ومشجر 

http://im37.gulfup.com/HzMb8.jpg

تومس قلتر 

http://im37.gulfup.com/aFoh3.jpg

بعض المؤديلات الطلب 

http://im37.gulfup.com/ILqdT.jpg

بعض المؤديلات للطلب 

http://im37.gulfup.com/rza8v.jpg

المقاسات المتوفرة. 39 37 38 36

سعر الشوز 150 ريال مع العرض

سعر الشوز بدون عرض 120 ريال 

التسليم يد بيد بالمدينة المنورة عن طريق مندوب وبأقي المدن شحن ....

يوجد أسعار جملة للتجار 

سارع بالطلب فأعرض مغري والقطع محدوده




يعلــــن متــــــــجر فـــ"يـــــ(For You)ــو"ـــور 

عن وصول تشكيلــــه رائعه من اســــاور فندي توب كولتي بعدة ألوان


http://im33.gulfup.com/X2A5t.jpg




سعر السوار 120 ريال.

التوصيل والتسليم فوري بالمدينة المنورة عن طريق مندوب وبأقي المدن شحن.


يعلن متجر فـــ"يـــــ(For You)ــو"ـــور 


عن عروض حصرية للتجار والتإجرات 
بأسعار منافسة.

لدينا أسعار جملة الجملة 

محافظ التإج ب سعر 30 ريال أقل كمية للطلب 20 حبة .

الألوان المتوفرة حاليا 

http://im42.gulfup.com/ofugH.jpg

وقريبا جميع الألوان

التوصيل والتسليم فوري بالمدينة المنورة عن طريق مندوب وبأقي المدن شحن 


يعلن متجر فـــ"يـــــ(For You)ــو"ـــور 

عن عرض حصري لدينا أساور عمل يد بأسماء وحروف ورموز انتم تختارونها 


http://im33.gulfup.com/F48h8.jpg


http://im33.gulfup.com/cX5SC.jpg


http://im33.gulfup.com/NQXC7.jpg


http://im33.gulfup.com/UCtsv.jpg


التوصيل والتسليم بالمدينة المنورة عن طريق مندوب وبأقي المدن شحن 

السوار بالحجز يتم دفع عربون قبل البدأ في العمل

السعر 70 ريال 

يعلن متجر فـــ"يـــــ(For You)ــو"ـــور 

حصريا عن وصول اساور مسمار من كارتيير مديل حديث وجذاب بطلاء الذهب
مع كل سوار شهادة وعلبة وكيس بختم كارتيير.



http://im32.gulfup.com/xEXPq.jpg

http://im32.gulfup.com/aXfji.jpg

http://im32.gulfup.com/t8Pbu.jpg


يوجد نوعين : نوع مرصع ونوع سادة 

سعر المرصع: 105 ريال 
والسادة : 80 ريال

فستان العيد أحلا مع كارتير 

التسليم يد بيد بالمدينة المنورة عن طريق مندوب وبأقي المدن شحن.

سارع بالطلب فالكمية محـــــدودة

للطلــب او الاستفســــــار 


: 0592691995


يعلــــن متــــــــجر فـــ"يـــــ(For You)ــو"ـــور 

عن وصول تشكيلــــه رائعه من اســــاور المرسى 
لا يفوتك العرض - الكمية محدودة

http://im41.gulfup.com/O4XxW.jpg

http://im41.gulfup.com/pxSf2.jpg

http://im41.gulfup.com/8zzJL.jpg

http://im41.gulfup.com/TiBrd.jpg

http://im41.gulfup.com/D26Tf.jpg

http://im41.gulfup.com/YYlmz.jpg

http://im41.gulfup.com/1Q9z2.jpg

http://im41.gulfup.com/RPtEU.jpg

http://im41.gulfup.com/1FWfQ.jpg

http://im41.gulfup.com/wmPbH.jpg

http://im42.gulfup.com/8mNPf.jpg

http://im42.gulfup.com/KE38A.jpg

http://im42.gulfup.com/dHTAq.jpg

خامة قطن توب كولتي مع كل سوار علبة وكامل ملحقاتها 

بــــــ 60 ريـــــال فقـــط

عرض مغري 
- عند شراء 4 اساور الخامسة مجانا

يوجد تشكيلة أخرى ولدينا أسعار جملة للتجار. 

للطلــب او الاستفســــــار
0592691995 
واتساب فقطط


----------



## Huoff (1 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: عروض مميزه و اسعار مغريه*

سبحان الله


----------

